# If you can... (Help with Samsung S4)



## Philip (20/11/16)

I have a Samsung S4 stuck in a bootloop I cant seem to get into recovery mod.
Where in Cape Town or who can I take this to get sorted?

Really cant afford to buy a new phone now


----------



## Silver (20/11/16)

Bumping this for you @Philip 
And have added a bit to the thread title

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Philip (20/11/16)

I will pay to get this fixed


----------



## Mac75 (20/11/16)

If u were in gp i wud of helped you. All u need is odin and the stock firmware. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mac75 (20/11/16)

Try this

Hold down home button and volume up
While holding down both press the power button down till u get the bootloader

Then nav with vol button to factory reset

If u haven't tried that already. Give it a shot. Good luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DoubleD (20/11/16)

\\i could also do it for you if i were in cpt but sadly im in the west coast. Give me a minute and ill try put something together as a 'walk thru'


----------



## DoubleD (20/11/16)

What rom did you flash? Was it a dirty flash(no factory, dalvc, cashe reset)?


Mac75 is on to something here, I think you should do a factory reset, wipe delvc and cache, flash rom and gapps, wipe delv and cache again then reboot. Should solve the problem.


----------



## Silver (20/11/16)

DoubleD said:


> What rom did you flash? Was it a dirty flash? (no factory, dalvc, cashe reset)
> 
> 
> Mac75 is on to something here, I think you should do a factory reset, wipe delvc and cache, flah rom and gapps, wipe delv and cache again then reboot. Should solve the problem.



Wow @DoubleD !
I read that twice to try understand but its very confusing lol
I suppose non vapers coming on here and reading all the vaping acronyms may feel similar...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DoubleD (20/11/16)

Silver said:


> Wow @DoubleD !
> I read that twice to try understand but its very confusing lol
> I suppose non vapers coming on here and reading all the vaping acronyms may feel similar...




@Silver  reading it back now I also got lost for a second but then I remembered I was there when I learnt to do it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (27/11/16)

http://forums.androidcentral.com/sa...-gt-i9500-repeatedly-every-5-seconds-why.html

@Silver it sounds very intimidating but after you root the phone (in reason times it is just a one button thing) with the right recovery it is quite easy

That link has the links in for stock rom and odin, if you are rooted and unlocked with recovery you can flash with recovery. Mobile odin is also nice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (27/11/16)

DoubleD said:


> @Silver  reading it back now I also got lost for a second but then I remembered I was there when I learnt to do it


That is the fun with android, it is open source so you can really do anything with it once rooted. Been doing mine since my first android phone with Eclair. And swapping phones as never easier, once you sign into your google account all your contacts will be automatic on the new phone, be it Sony, Samsung or Motorola , wherever, if it is running android it will have the same interface, just the skin (launcher) look of the operating system will be different

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DoubleD (27/11/16)

kimbo said:


> That is the fun with android, it is open source so you can really do anything with it once rooted. Been doing mine since my first android phone with Eclair. And swapping phones as never easier, once you sign into your google account all your contacts will be automatic on the new phone, be it Sony, Samsung or Motorola , wherever, if it is running android it will have the same interface, just the skin (launcher) look of the operating system will be different




Whats your favorite rom so far? Im a huge Resurrection Remix fan but since i got the S5 I've been using CM13 with great success.


----------



## kimbo (27/11/16)

I like a Vanilla rom with all the bloatware removed, got a S5 as well now running Marshmallow

Edit: Last CM rom i tried was CM9 and i did not really like it


----------



## DoubleD (27/11/16)

kimbo said:


> I like a Vanilla rom with all the bloatware removed, got a S5 as well now running Marshmallow
> 
> Edit: Last CM rom i tried was CM9 and i did not really like it



Cm13 is epic boet, you need to check it out 

Although, CM14 has just been released but still 'buggy', hopefully in week or so it will be stable  cant wait to check that out


----------



## kimbo (27/11/16)

DoubleD said:


> Cm13 is epic boet, you need to check it out
> 
> Although, CM14 has just been released but still 'buggy', hopefully in week or so it will be stable  cant wait to check that out


Thanks, i think it is time to revisit

Reactions: Like 1


----------

